# 6x6 Deemed Illegal because of Z-Sticker?



## Myachii (Jan 18, 2015)

I received my order of Custom Logos today, and so was scrolling through the WCA Regulations to see where the logos had to be placed on the non-cubic puzzles, and I came across this:







This states that logos must be placed on a centre piece and that engraved logos are allowed (except in BLD solves)






Now this is my old faithful SS 6x6.
Take a close look at the circled sticker.
It seems smaller than the others, doesn't it?
That's because it is a 7x7 sticker, because I didn't have any 6x6 ones left.
This used to be the Z logo that is provided with Z-Stickers (I'm sure you're all familiar with it)

The reason I swapped out this sticker was because at the UK Championship, I was informed by the scramblers that I wasn't allowed to use the cube because of the logo. The words used by the person who told me was that "engraved stickers aren't allowed". According to the regulations, it had to be on a centre sticker which it was. My luck must've been really out that day, because the 6x6 I did borrow managed to pop about 5 times during the DNF solve xD

I would like to ask two things:
Is the standard Z-Sticker logo is classed as an engraved sticker?
Is it allowed in competitions?

I had used the same cube with the same Z-Sticker at a previous competition and nobody said anything about it.

Sorry for the long post, and thanks in advance for the responses.


----------



## NewCuber000 (Jan 18, 2015)

it's completely legal in every way, because 1. You'll never do 6x6 BLD in a competition Unless they ever add it as an event, and 2. It's on ONE of the middle stickers. A 6x6 has no true center.


EDIT: sorry, didnt read the entire post. But they're still wrong, and it's still legal


----------



## Mollerz (Jan 18, 2015)

Hey, it was probably myself or Daniel (The UK delegates) that informed you of this. Back towards the start of the year there were a lot of changing regulations based on centre stickers and logos and after they were all resolved we were both under the impression that any embossed logos were illegal, I actually remember disallowing one of Ollie's cubes in multiBLD because of this regulation, hence why we must have thought it was to do with all cubes. I have personally changed a couple for myself for this reason. We therefore made people change where we thought stickers were illegal when they were in fact perfectly legal.

A week or so after UK Championships, Daniel noticed that this was in fact incorrect, and for future we shouldn't disallow cubes for having an embossed sticker outside of BLD events.

In answer to your questions specifically:
Yes, the Z-Sticker logo classified as an engraved sticker, and yes it is legal for all non-BLD events.

In regards to using the same cube and stickers at a previous competition, there are only 2 of us delegates and a lot of competitors, we must have not spotted it initially.

TL;DR: Sorry for disallowing your cube, we were a little misguided earlier in the year, I hope you can forgive us! We are now fully aware of the regulations regarding the legality of stickers.


----------



## NewCuber000 (Jan 18, 2015)

Mollerz said:


> Hey, it was probably myself or Daniel (The UK delegates) that informed you of this. Back towards the start of the year there were a lot of changing regulations based on centre stickers and logos and after they were all resolved we were both under the impression that any embossed logos were illegal, I actually remember disallowing one of Ollie's cubes in multiBLD because of this regulation, hence why we must have thought it was to do with all cubes. I have personally changed a couple for myself for this reason. We therefore made people change where we thought stickers were illegal when they were in fact perfectly legal.
> 
> A week or so after UK Championships, Daniel noticed that this was in fact incorrect, and for future we shouldn't disallow cubes for having an embossed sticker outside of BLD events.
> 
> ...




Yeah, I can see how this part of the regulations can be misinturpreted easily though.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 18, 2015)

Indeed, engraved Z-stickers are allowed according to 3l2.

In fact, were one of the motivating examples.


----------



## Myachii (Jan 18, 2015)

Mollerz said:


> Hey, it was probably myself or Daniel (The UK delegates) that informed you of this. Back towards the start of the year there were a lot of changing regulations based on centre stickers and logos and after they were all resolved we were both under the impression that any embossed logos were illegal, I actually remember disallowing one of Ollie's cubes in multiBLD because of this regulation, hence why we must have thought it was to do with all cubes. I have personally changed a couple for myself for this reason. We therefore made people change where we thought stickers were illegal when they were in fact perfectly legal.
> 
> A week or so after UK Championships, Daniel noticed that this was in fact incorrect, and for future we shouldn't disallow cubes for having an embossed sticker outside of BLD events.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info, I think it was probably Daniel who told me.
I understand how this could cause some confusion though, and have removed all Z-Stickers from my puzzles since then as I now have custom logos.
I just didn't want others to have their puzzles disallowed in case maybe you still thought that the stickers were illegal.


----------

